# Solved: Help! Unable to connect to Windows Live Messenger for one



## SteenHensley (Dec 23, 2007)

When I try to connect I get an error code 80048820 and extended 80048406. I have tried everything... contact Windows etc. Nothing helps. I also cannot upload pictures to Picasa Web album and cannot play any games through Shockwave. Everything else runs fine. Although I can connect to MSN Web messenger through Firefox, I cannot connect on Web Messenger on IE 7. Also cannot connect to IE7 without running a local area connection. Please help!


----------



## SteenHensley (Dec 23, 2007)

SteenHensley said:


> When I try to connect to Windows Messenger Live I get an error code 80048820 and extended 80048406. I have tried everything... contacted Windows etc. Nothing helps. I also cannot upload pictures to Picasa Web album and cannot play any games through Shockwave. It all says port errors. Everything else runs fine. Although I can connect to MSN Web messenger through Firefox, I cannot connect on Web Messenger on IE 7. Also cannot connect to IE7 without running a local area connection. This all started happening when I downloaded Driver Detective and started upgrading drivers. Could that have done this?? Please help!


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you tried reinstalling Windows Live Messenger? And I get problems with Shockwave player because I'm running a 64 bit PC.


----------



## SteenHensley (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, that was one of the first things I tried. I tried a system restore also, but it wouldn't go back. I get an error message from Shockwave that says they can't connect. I get an error from Picasa2 that they can't connect when I try to upload photos. I can't figure it out.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Under the Advanced tab, press the Reset button. That will restore IE to default settings, all your add-ons will be disabled (but can be re-enabled in the settings, one at a time to see if one prevents your connection from working), empty cookies and temp files, and remove any customizations, but it will probably fix the 80048820 error.


----------



## SteenHensley (Dec 23, 2007)

Tried it, but nothing changed. Still can't get it to work. Should I have mentioned I use Firefox version 2.0.0.12 as my browser and I connect using dial-up through earthlink?


----------



## SteenHensley (Dec 23, 2007)

Fixed it!!! Changed some connection settings in IE and everything works again. Can't believe I did it myself!!!


----------

